# Green Screen / reboot loop



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

I&#8217;ve done numerous upgrades to other S2&#8217;s and S3&#8217;s without any problems. I&#8217;m now trying to upgrade my TiVo HD to a new 500g WD Green drive and I'm having a problem.

. Took old drive and did Winmfs backup.
. Took new drive and did Winmfs restore.
. I then ran "Wdidle3 /D&#8221; on the Green drive to get past the &#8220;power up&#8221; screen.
. The TiVo boots to the introduction screen without any problems.
. I then hit the TiVo button on the remote.
. The TiVo goes to Green Screen for 10 seconds and reboots. 
. It then starts a Green Screen, reboot loop (2 1/2 min cycle) until I pull the plug.
. When I plug it back in it only does the Green Screen, reboot loop, no introduction screen.

I then took another brand new drive and repeated the above steps and the same thing happens, Green Screen/reboot loop. 

I put the original drive back into the TiVo and everything is running fine, so I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s a hard drive or power supply problem. I&#8217;ve successfully put the same model Green drive into my S3 following the same steps without a problem.

I&#8217;m not sure what the problem is, anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Can you put both drive simultaneously on your windows machine? If so, why don't you do a direct copy with winmfs instead of the backup and restore? Once that is done I had to shut down the computer then reboot without the original drive to expand the image on the new drive YMMV...


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

What is the "introduction *screen*"?

Is this the same as the little introductory "movie clip", with the little Tivo guy running around?

Or are you referring to the "welcome" screen, or "a few minutes more" screen?


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

dwit said:


> What is the "introduction *screen*"?
> 
> Is this the same as the little introductory "movie clip", with the little Tivo guy running around?
> 
> Or are you referring to the "welcome" screen, or "a few minutes more" screen?


I'm referring to the animated movie clip after a successful boot.

Both drives that I tried get to the movie clip on the first boot after setting them up with Winmfs restore. Both drives started getting the first Green screen, reboot loop after I press a button on the remote. From that point on I only get the Green screen, reboot loop and it never gets to the movie clip again.

One thing I notice is that Winmfs thought the new drive was a 320g drive and not a 500g.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

It seems like the new drive is getting corrupted somehow. The drive boots and starts playing the animated movie clip. It will reboot on its own if I press the TiVo button or let the animated movie clip run for 30 sec. Once it reboots the drive is corrupted.

I hooked the drive back up to Winmfs and run Mfsinfo and it says its not a TiVo drive. The drive is some how corrupted! 

I reran Winmfs restore with a swap file size or 256 meg. Same problem occurs.

The old drive still works perfectly in the TiVo. I have created multiple Winmfs backups from the old drive but they still won't work on the new drive.

What could be corrupting the new drive?


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks like I got it to work.

For some reason the Winmfs backup image from the working 320g drive would not work, no matter how many times I re-created it and used it on the new drive.

I went back and used a backup image I had from the original 160g drive and that seems to be working. The TiVo software version (11.0K) was the same on both backup images. 

Color me confused! But its working now.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like the 160gb image was expanded already to 320gb.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Soapm said:


> Sounds like the 160gb image was expanded already to 320gb.


Yep, the original 160gb drive was used to upgrade to a 320gb that I used for 3 months. I was then trying to take that 320gb drive to upgrade to a new 500gb drive. 160gb => 320gb => 500gb.

Are you saying I can't use the winmfs backup image of the 320gb drive to upgrade the 500gb drive because it was already expanded from the 160gb?


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

worachj said:


> Yep, the original 160gb drive was used to upgrade to a 320gb that I used for 3 months. I was then trying to take that 320gb drive to upgrade to a new 500gb drive. 160gb => 320gb => 500gb.
> 
> Are you saying I can't use the winmfs backup image of the 320gb drive to upgrade the 500gb drive because it was already expanded from the 160gb?


I hear that it is recommended that you do a "Clear and Delete Everything" first, so maybe that would have made the 320GB image ok. Personally, I always like to start with an image from the original drive, if possible.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

worachj said:


> Yep, the original 160gb drive was used to upgrade to a 320gb that I used for 3 months. I was then trying to take that 320gb drive to upgrade to a new 500gb drive. 160gb => 320gb => 500gb.
> 
> Are you saying I can't use the winmfs backup image of the 320gb drive to upgrade the 500gb drive because it was already expanded from the 160gb?


That's what I've read but I don't know this for fact.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

worachj said:


> Yep, the original 160gb drive was used to upgrade to a 320gb that I used for 3 months. I was then trying to take that 320gb drive to upgrade to a new 500gb drive. 160gb => 320gb => 500gb.
> 
> Are you saying I can't use the winmfs backup image of the 320gb drive to upgrade the 500gb drive because it was already expanded from the 160gb?


To be picky, you probably can't use the backup of the 320 that was upgraded from the 160 to upgrade to 500 because the number of partitions (specifically MFS partitions) allowed per drive was already maxed out when you went from 160 to 320.

You say "new 500GB drive". Does that mean you actually recently bought a 500 instead of a 1TB for only a little more (which works out to a lot less per GB)?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

gyuhchoi said:


> It seems firmware glich...


You think a TiVo is a computer, don't you?


----------

